# THIS IS IMPORTANT INFORMATION!!!



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

so i was at work today and was drinking a black cherry propel fitness water. half an hour to an hour later i was noticing a significant change in my dp/dr/mood/energy. i thought about that propel and dug the bottle out of the garbage and read the nutrition facts on the bottle and in bold letters it said it contains choline and that it is vital to proper brain function. when i got home i looked it up and found this document below along with many other articles pertaining to the link between anxiety and low choline levels. i find this news exciting because anything that can alleviate anxiety can potentially alleviate dp/dr. i don't know about you but i intend to ad choline supplements to my anti dp/dr arsenal.

Background: Despite its importance in the central nervous system as a precursor for acetylcholine and membrane phosphatidylcholine, the role of choline in mental illness has been little studied.

Objective: We examined the cross-sectional association between plasma choline concentrations and scores of anxiety and depression symptoms in a general population sample.

Design: We studied a subsample (n = 5918) of the Hordaland Health Study, including both sexes and 2 age groups of 46?49 and 70?74 y who had valid information on plasma choline concentrations and symptoms of anxiety and depression measured by the Hospital Anxiety and Depression Scale?the latter 2 as continuous measures and dichotomized at a score 8 for both subscales.

Results: The lowest choline quintile was significantly associated with high anxiety levels (odds ratio: 1.33; 95% CI: 1.06, 1.69) in the fully adjusted (age group, sex, time since last meal, educational level, and smoking habits) logistic regression model. Also, the trend test in the anxiety model was significant (P = 0.007). In the equivalent fully adjusted linear regression model, a significant inverse association was found between choline quintiles and anxiety levels (standardized regression coefficient = ?0.027, P = 0.045). We found no significant associations in the corresponding analyses of the relation between plasma choline and depression symptoms.

Conclusion: In this large population?based study, choline concentrations were negatively associated with anxiety symptoms but not with depression symptoms.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

When I was DP'd (and now, too) I would drink a bottle of Propel (or more) every day, not because I thought it would help, but because it's my non-alcoholic beverage of choice, and still had pretty full-blown DP/DR. That doesn't mean anything since I'm just one person. Could you dig up anything relating low choline-levels to dissociative symptoms, instead of just anxiety? That could be sort of big.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

nothing on dissociative disorders in general. but choline is usually combined with inositol, inositol has been pretty well studied, heres a quote on something i found pretty compelling.

"for many nutritional therapists the most important functions of Inositol lie in the areas of mental health and brain function. The nutrient is widely used by practitioners to tackle problems with the nervous system, obsessive compulsive disorder, agorophobia, anxiety and panic attacks; and there is also some preliminary, albeit inconclusive, evidence that supplementation with Inositol may help maintain cognitive function in sufferers from Alzheimer's disease".

in addition to this i also found testimonies of people who had been long time sufferers of social anxiety disorder who had made a full recovery by taking choline supplements alone. i just added a choline/inositol supplement to my diet along with a sublingual b complex. i felt a change very quickly. i have been taking the B for 10 days and the choline/inositol for 2. in total the difference in past 10 days and more importantly 2 days has been substantial. i can't wait to see how i feel in the next 10 days.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Where would one get inositol? Is it only available as a supplement?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i found a choline/inositol combination at super supplements, 250mg each. any health and wellness store like super supplements or GNC should have it.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

sexy


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

upon further investigation i have concluded that choline should be taken at 500mg, and inositol should be taken at over 1,000mg, up to 20,000mg still has no reported negative side effects, accept maybe diarrhea.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> up to 20,000mg still has no reported negative side effects, accept maybe diarrhea.


 :lol: :lol: Sorry, I was just in the mood to laugh at something stupid. :lol: Vitamin induced diarrhea!!!!!aaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: 
In all seriousness though, how much did these three cost all together, I plan on getting them soon.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

10 bucks for the sublingual vitamin B, 10 bucks for inositol/choline compound 250mg each. but like i said previously, try and get 500mg choline and over 1,000mg inositol, i am taking two of the compound i have and am gonna get a larger dose of inositol to add to it. F UCK YEAH!!!  :lol: 

p.s. check out my new signature :lol: :shock: :lol: :shock: ...... too soon???


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> p.s. check out my new signature :lol: :shock: :lol: :shock: ...... too soon???


OMG!!!!!!!! AAAAWWWWW dude thats WAAAAAYYYYYY to soon!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

It seems to be working already, I took the B Complex and the Choline-Inositol Complex only just under three hours ago.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

I am really sensitive to any drug, prescription or illegal. They say prescription meds take up to 2 weeks till they kick in, but I feel the effects within hours of the first one. And I always only need the lowest of dosages. But still, I'm am ... and oh my gawd my brother just interrupted me to talk to ask me a question and when I answered him I HAD A FUCKING VOICE THIS SHIT IS FUCKING AMAZING MY GAWD!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Makes me wanna just guzzle the entire bottle of choline-inositol complex down my throat. You know how I feel about the B Complex that I bought, that would make me puke they taste so bad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's the scoop,

I feel like my brain is trying to realign itself back on track. It feels like it's working to reverse directions but I'm so used to fighting in this other direction with so much momentum that there is a struggle taking place in my Psyche. And my Ears feel like they have pressure in them, Eyes too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

I took the Choline-Inositol Complex and the B Complex just 3 hours ago, for the first time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

fuck


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

welcome to the beginning of the end of dp. glad you could join me.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> welcome to the beginning of the end of dp. glad you could join me.


I'll be joining you guys in a few days!!!!!!!!  YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We are finally getting out of this dark pit after YEARS and MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

1. I think this is absolutely crap
2. I`m tipsy
3. Im gonna order it now! through the wonderful thing called internet 
4. Whats the difference between b and sublingual b??? :?: (not in use)
5. I give you 1000 dollar if it works (or at least a huge hug), do you give the dollars also to me if it not works?
6. Where the hell i`m talking about? huh? :? 
7. I forgot

Well anyway since it don`t cost to much, im definitely gonna try this rubbish. :lol:


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

the difference between regular pill form B and sublingual liquid B is, sublingual allows for a more complete and faster intake of the B vitamins.


----------



## Quiet-Eyes (May 23, 2009)

So how are you feeling now? have these supplements helped you?

It would be interesting to know as it seems everything else is a bit of dead end!

Thanks


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

I know this topic is really old but, I just ordered a bottle of Choline & Inositol 250/250mg due tomorrow after reading this thread.
Are there any more recent users?


----------



## Aerin (Nov 1, 2012)

Mochan, I take 500mg inositol supplements about a week out of the month. I get them from Whole Foods - they cost 15$ for 100capsules so they last a long time the way I take them. I also think taurine is helpful.

I'm careful with food in general. Organic/ grassfed/ pasture raised etc. I'm really chemically sensitive and can't eat most of the processed crap that's labeled 'food' without feeling physically and mentally aweful - It boggles my mind that most people don't feel ill from it. Big 'no s' for me are: alcohol, soy or other estrogenic compounds, MSG, gluten, too many carbs or too much sugar in general, sugar substitutes, iron supplements or iron fortified foods (the type of iron used in these completely *ucks my GI tract). Maybe this info helps.


----------

